# 2005 F250 front bearings



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I had to replace the inner front wheel bearing on my 2005 F250 at 50,000 and now I am at 108,000 and it is making the same noise so I am sure it it going out again. Has anyone else heard of the bearings going out so quickly? 



Also my tires get chopped in about 5000 miles even if I have it aligned.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

2000 F-250 here, broke both front hubs around 130k-170k. Tires chop like it drives on rock. 217000 miles with 33000 to go till I get a new one. I run 315-70R-16.

It's a Ford.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I had the same problem with a Dodge 2500. Only worse, since the bearings are part of a hub assembly that is not servicable at $375 a pop. After the second time, I checked the rims for run-out and found the failing corner had a rim with about 3/8" runnout. Replaced that rim and am over 100K miles on that hub now. Also cut down on vibration at cruising a lot.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I replaced both my hub bearings between 150k and 175k on my 2000 F250. First one was $400 and second went up to $450 in just two months. I should have done both at the same time. Also, I had to replace all four ball joints in that same time frame. Since all the repairs, I haven't had any problems at all. I can't even remember the last time I rotated my tires or got an alignment and all four tires are in good shape. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Just replaced mine at 100,000 miles, freaking expensive, 400.00!!! Mechanic said if you happen to drive through high water it might mess the bearings up if you dont repack them afterwards.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Guys I believe you can get replacement wheel bearing hub assemblies from O'Reillys(sp) or Napa with lifetime warranties.


----------

